# Replaced weatherstripping, but there's still light coming through - what's next?



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Bill,
Just saying Hi as I don't do well with doors. The ones I have had to seal have all involved getting the door and frame to close uniformly then deal with the seal. 

I'll watch from the sidelines.

Bud


----------



## Toolmaker68 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, Bill,

When standing on the outside of the door and you close it, can you see the weatherstripping compressing against the door when it closes?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check your door for a perfect flat surface.

Sometimes with age, abuse, or poor materials, they warp.

Get a 6 ' level, place it against the door, inside and outside, near the edge, and see if there is any gaps in the space where the level should be against the door, if any light then you can try to seal it, but it's better to get new doors, frame and all.

Sometimes there is a way to move the weather stripping closer to the door, is there screws holding the strip frame?


ED


----------



## Dubau2 (May 31, 2019)

Not sure if anything ever happened with this. I'm experiencing this now and instead of moving the insulation location itself I've moved the door closer to the insulation by moving the strike plate, deadbolt strike, and the hinges forward say 1/4" depending on your gap of course. Predrilled the holes and used longer screws to ensure that they didnt fall into the previous ones. This worked like a champ. I've got two other doors to do this with but it has created a nice seal.


----------

